# 저자는 지난 목요일 마지막 장을 마친 것 같습니다



## booho

Hello, I need help.
저자는 지난 목요일 마지막 장을 마친 것 같습니다. 우리가 할 수있는 일이 없으니 마지막 챕터 만 즐기자

Is this sentence correct?
I want to say "It seems the artist already finished drawing the last chapter last thursday. There's nothing we can do, so just enjoy the rest chapters"


thank you


----------



## moondeer

"It seems the artist finished writing the final chapter last Thursday. There's nothing we can do about it, so we may as well enjoy the last chapter."

Of course there are several different ways one could translate these sentences. To me it looks like 마지막 장 refers to the final chapter. Could it refer to more than one final chapter, as in "final chapters?" If not, then you wouldn't say "...enjoy the rest of the chapters." Also, if you say "chapters" in the second sentence, you would also want to say "chapters" in the first sentence.


----------



## Hejhej

저자 also means "author or writer".


----------

